# ARC AUDIO KS1000.1



## TiGaTacTics (Mar 8, 2010)

Arc Audio KS1000.1 BX Car audio Amp 1000 Watts RMS NR - eBay (item 200471543446 end time May-21-10 14:33:32 PDT)


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

TiGaTacTics said:


> Arc Audio KS1000.1 BX Car audio Amp 1000 Watts RMS NR - eBay (item 200471543446 end time May-21-10 14:33:32 PDT)


So, if it doesn't sell at a lower price, relist it higher?


----------



## TiGaTacTics (Mar 8, 2010)

Doesn't everybody?....:laugh:

I gave the option to name your own price. So, if you have an offer feel free to "make an offer". 

It's just like a classifieds add. You see a car listed for 10,000, but you know if you made an offer for 9,000 most of the time the seller will accept...or haggle with you at least.


----------

